# Gold Spilo ???



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

On piranha house they are selling those p's labelled as Spilo. I wan a gold spilo but i think that these are Spilo CF ? It's not a sanchezi btw because they also sell sanchezi. So gold or spilo CF ?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

looks like a redbelly
order from one of our great distributors


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

thatz certainly a red belly...they lied to you...I got my spilo from George...recommended his service...


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Redbelly :nod:


----------



## yauyau (Dec 15, 2003)

sure red belly


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

It looks like a P. Nattereri but I've never seen Spilos that small so I'm not for certain.


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Little P. nattereri


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

lol that's exactly what i taught when I first saw the pic..But seriously maybe piranha house made a mistake. You should take a look at the site they have nice fish


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

That's a P. nattereri.

ID Complete


----------

